# The Best GPS



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

what the best GPS out there for a good price something form $150 to $200 i was looking at a tom tom 3 for $150 but i don't know much about gps so any help at all would be great.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

looking at the Magellan Maestro 3100 now need to get one before monday so any help would be great starting a new job need a gps to get around all day


----------



## Ayers27 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well it depends on what kind of features you want in a GPS. I work in mobile electronics at a Circuit City so I know a fair bit about them. My advice is stay away from the Tom Toms. They're based out of the UK so a lot of the back roads don't appear on them, even on the 2008 updated models. Not to mention I get a lot of returns on toms toms locking up. For a basic GPS get a Garmin Nuvi200. If text-to-speech(where they actually say the street names) get a Garmin Nuvi 260. The 200 should run around $200 with the nuvi260 being around $250-300.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ayers27 said:


> Well it depends on what kind of features you want in a GPS. I work in mobile electronics at a Circuit City so I know a fair bit about them. My advice is stay away from the Tom Toms. They're based out of the UK so a lot of the back roads don't appear on them, even on the 2008 updated models. Not to mention I get a lot of returns on toms toms locking up. For a basic GPS get a Garmin Nuvi200. If text-to-speech(where they actually say the street names) get a Garmin Nuvi 260. The 200 should run around $200 with the nuvi260 being around $250-300.


sorry to say Ayers27 but i had no idea on what to get so i got the tomtom  but the only reason i got it was because i can update the map and thats the only reason i might give it my bro so i don't even care anymore thx for help i might end up getting the garmin after that if its has the map update system


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The garmin is heads and shoulders above all of these units according to the experts in this field. Those same experts do not recommend the tomtom.


----------

